# What's Up With This?



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I've heard nothing but "wonderful" things about Lakeshore RV and how great all the salespeople are...I've put in 2 phone calls and an email and haven't heard anything back from them! Doubt I'll be doing business there...I also put a call in directly to Marci, no response!









Feedback anyone?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

People take vacation?


----------



## Erik R (May 31, 2007)

Took me a few tries to get in touch with them also. Marci was very nice and professional once I finally did catch up with her. I think they are just incredibly busy.

-Erik


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Clare...does Tim know you are talking (or trying to) to Lakeshore????????









John


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Erik R said:


> Took me a few tries to get in touch with them also. Marci was very nice and professional once I finally did catch up with her. I think they are just incredibly busy.
> 
> -Erik


X2

Although i purchased elsewhere(for other reasons)I had the same experience with them.Very freindly but very busy.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> Clare...does Tim know you are talking (or trying to) to Lakeshore???????? biggrin.gif


John,
SSSSHHHHH no, he has no idea...you won't tell will you?


















> People take vacation?


I specifically asked for Marci and was told she would be in the next day (that was Sunday).

Seems to me, no matter how busy you are, you can take 2 min to reply to an email at the very least!


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Clare, I am with you. My father and I are in investments and pride ourselves in personal service. I cannot stand when folks don't get back to us when we need something for a client. If someone e-mails me or calls me, I get right back to them. Like you said, an e-mail takes two minutes to compose.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

How can I tell?, I m in Colorado









John


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree, I don't care how busy anyone is. Customer service has really taken a back seat these days. It feels more and more that companies don't care if they have your business or not. If I am looking to spend thousands of my hard earned money I want a few minutes of your time. If you are that busy than a company should maybe bite the bullet and bring on a couple more guys, whats more important, higher profit margin in the short run or repeat business in the long run. Hence my storage place problem, it seems like they care less about my business.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I sent a couple of emails for some quotes and never heard from them.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Have you tried sending Marci a PM? You could also come to the MI Rally. She'll be there!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Try Holman in Cincinnati. 
Holman RV


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree if they want your business they need to do the work. If they treat potential customers in this manner how is the service after you purchase from them?









What are you going to get Clare?







Inquiring Minds.









Tami


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Right on Kyoutback, Call Holman and ask for Roger Ricker. Just had a new member buy from MO and he said it was well worth the drive $$$ wise.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I didn't buy from Holman because when I bought mine they didn't sell Outbacks. However, I've heard a lot of good things from them and I did go there to look around and needed some butyl tape to reattach my water connection plate. I could only find large rolls of it on the shelves so I asked the parts guy if he had any smaller packages. He gave me what I needed for no charge. I like that and will go back to purchase when the time comes.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Sooo does this mean that tim you got the landscaping done? I can see him now!!!*
















Clare...We won't say anything to Tim.....Trust us























So what is it? 31RQS? Hmmmm?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Clare,

Try calling Lisa DiPiazza at General RV in Wayland, MI, at Toll Free (800) 792â€"9118. She is absolutely fabulous and I love General RV. I've had only 1 problem with having a misunderstanding and finding I had the wrong service performed. I called Lisa and had a call back from the Service Manager in moments and the problem was completely resolved to my satisfaction (no charge for the wrong service). At least let Lisa give it her best shot. You could pick it up in time to attend the MI Rally on the 16th. In fact, I bet Lisa would see that it was delivered and set up for you (okay, that may be a stretch but she'd be there when you inspect!).

Say hello to Tim for me and tell him he'd be able to bring a joyful sound to his old MI buddies and entertain the new Outbackers he'd meet when he comes to MI for his new Outback!

And this makes my 1,000th post! Yeeha!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> So what is it? 31RQS? Hmmmm?





> What are you going to get Clare? whistling.gif Inquiring Minds. rolleyes.gif


I'm really just trying to get some numbers, I'm always looking, Tim's always on the opposite end saying "we can't afford this, we have no place to put it..."



> Sooo does this mean that tim you got the landscaping done? I can see him now!!! whistling.gif whistling.gif










NO, but I'm hoping that it happens this summer. We're sending the kids to day camp so we can get some work done around the house.

It really is just a pipe dream now, but one can dream can't one?









Thanks everyone for the alternate places to call, I'm going to get on that this afternoon! If I get a really great price, then Tim just has to say yes, RIGHT


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Even though we were puchasing through Lakeshore, we had trouble getting in touch with Marci when we would call her office number. I brought this to her attention and she told us to use her cell phone. Started to do that and never had a problem after.

Lakeshore is very busy (maybe too busy?). That is the only negative that we found in our experience. The reason I say that is that we had trouble getting a service tech focused on our PDI issues. They would get a guy to fix a problem then he would be pulled off onto some other trailer. I had to go and ask for help probably 5-6 times. Michael, one of the techs, was great and actually apologized for not being able to spend more time on our PDI issues we found.

We arrived at Lakeshore on a Tuesday morning and left Wednesday afternoon. During that short stay, I would guess that Lakeshore prepped and delivered probably 5-6 other customers' trailers.

-CC


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Our PDI never got interrrupted at General RV and Lisa was right there through it all! By the way, General RV's not far from Muskegon, just a hop, skip and a jump! Real close to me, too. I have room for visitors (not like Wolfie's place so don't get excited about a Rally at nonny's Outbackers!).


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, this is personal opinion - forgive me in advance if this comes out wrong because I'm passionate about this...

I would recommend if you're just looking for numbers that you get them from ebay etc. if possible (they didn't seem to be so readily available last time I looked).

You never ever want to go into a car or rv dealership and say "what's your best price?" because what you get back is the absolute HIGHEST price they think they can give you and still get your deal. Instead, you want to walk in and say "I'll give you this much, deal?" or "I can get this item for x, if you want to match that I'll leave a deposit" or something to that affect. Keep the power.

My personal experience is that I walked into General RV and told the guy I was willing to drive across the state to Lakeshore to get $7,000 off list and what did he want to do about it. (Not in so many words, but that was the gist of it). Five minutes later I was leaving a deposit for a purchase for $200 less than that price.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

To clarify - our PDI was never interrupted. What we had trouble with was getting Lakeshore to devote a service guy to stay with us until everything was fixed. They got ping-ponged around quite a bit. Admittedly, we had quite a few things wrong with our 23RS and the next morning, we had found more over the night. It just seemed like a struggle to get the service manager to let one of their guys loose to fix everything at once. As said before, Michael even apologized for it (GREAT guy). Hope that makes things more clear.

Curtis


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

When we bought ours from lakeshore, we had a little trouble getting John to return my calls. When he did call me back, he gave me his cell number, and it was never an issue again. It was a little frustrating, and I know that If I didn't return calls in a timely manner, people will move up the food chain and I would get spanked. And I'm 46- I dont need to be spanked.
For us, it was worth the initial frustration, as we ultimatly saved 7K over the nearest dealer's price.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I found the cell phone bit worked much better. The salesman that sold us OB#2 now works out of his home in Utah







I found that a little strange but Steve sold us OB#3 and that went without any problem (DW bought that one)Now when my wounds heal (after bringing up a fiver)







Steve will be getting a call for OB#4 which I may need to live in









Look for Marci's cell on Ebay

John


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

3athlete said:


> I've heard nothing but "wonderful" things about Lakeshore RV and how great all the salespeople are...I've put in 2 phone calls and an email and haven't heard anything back from them! Doubt I'll be doing business there...I also put a call in directly to Marci, no response!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marci had a bad vehicle crash awhile back with her son's in the car. I had trouble getting her on her cell because of this. This may have something to do with the problem of getting her. My 2 cents.


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

I called Marci's cell phone last saturday, she answered and talked to me even though she was camping. She must be busy if she isn't returning your calls.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I agree any company who can't return a simple email or phone call has a big problem. When I bought my last automobile I emailed several dealers and some took a week or more to answer some not at all. The one company who emailed right back got my bids and in the end got my business. After I bought my rig I got emails from other dealers that came in weeks later, I just Emailed them back and said I went with the dealer who answered me back promptly. There in no excuse for not returning a call, not one!


----------

